# When is the best time of day to check bees?



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

I got into my hives around 7:30 yesterday morning and boy were they mad. I was wondering if it was just my hives or wether morning is not a good time to check them? My smoke only seemed to affect them for 1-2 minutes and got stung on my hands 6 times that I can count. More I can't see. :lookout:


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Bees are generally more calm to work later in the day when it is warmer.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

After most of the foragers are working and not hanging out guarding the hive.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As said above, when greatest flight occurs. This is because there are fewer bees in the hive and the colony is concentrating on something other than you. So, 7:30AM is not the best time. 9:00 or 10:00AM would probably be better than 7:30, but 1:00 or 2:00PM would be even better.

Once you have gained more experience you should be able to work bees at almost any time of the day you would wish to. Amongst my commercial friends we say, "Do things when you can, not when you want to." Someone w/ a few hives has the luxury of working their bees when it suits the beekeeper better.

I hope you enjoy your bees.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I've also found later in the evening they are calm and easy to inspect. After a hard day of work, most seem to be kicking back and having a shot of nectar

One addition, if you think you may be queenless, be sure to look early in the day or late in the evening for a possible virgin. They are out during the day on mating flights.


----------



## brettj777 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not been up that early to check on my bees. But to visit them after work, even as the sun is going down, and so far have not had a bad reception from them.


----------



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

"Once you have gained more experience you should be able to work bees at almost any time of the day you would wish to."

Mark, I'm curious what the experience would gain me. Obviously experience helps everything, but if you would like to share a secret with me that would help  

I work from sun up to sun down many times during the year so I cannot be real picky about the times I get into them.


----------



## Talvez (Jun 12, 2013)

Slight deviation in the thread, how about weather condtions? Can it be too hot? How about wind? 15mph, 20mph too much? Before a storm front moves in? I'm sure the bees can sense the drop in pressure.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

As a consequence of a change to my day job - I now have to check my hives after 6pm. I have checked them as late as 8pm when it is getting dark and all the bees are home. They usually just sort of sit there and let me do my thing, but every so often they can be cranky.

When I raise queens, I get into them at all hours - rain or shine. I did it in the rain once and they tolerated it very well if I used manipulation cloths.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I used to think that you _had_ to inspect between 10 am and 2 pm. Now I go by 2 rules of thumb:

1 - if the grass is still wet with dew from the night before, it is too early.

2 - if the sun has just fallen below the horizon, it is too late.


----------



## Hautions11 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have always tried to stay in a 2-6PM time frame but I do have a weather story. This week I wanted to take two frames out of my best hive to add to a small swarm. Warm, calm day, but I heard thunder in the distance! Wow, did I get blasted by my really nice well mannered hive. I have been in that hive 6-7 times with NO issue. I'm a nub, but that is my weather effect story. I believe the foragers were back early and in no mood for visitors.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Use LOT'S of smoke - that all I have to say when the weather is not cooperating.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Edaw said:


> "Once you have gained more experience you should be able to work bees at almost any time of the day you would wish to."
> 
> Mark, I'm curious what the experience would gain me. Obviously experience helps everything, but if you would like to share a secret with me that would help


I have 30 years experience w/ bees so I think I was pretty safe in assuming that the OPer is perhaps a NewBee. So, what I was writing about was that after a number of years one may have had to do things in less than desirable conditions. But, if one has the equipment, gloves, suit, veil, smoker and hive tool, and the willingness and ability to take a few stings w/out being detered, then working bees early in the day, late in the day, when it is about to rain or is raining lightly, then one will be able to work bees at almost any time of day.

When you work bees and get the crap stung out of you and you keep going no matter what, then you are a beekeeper.

I think back to when I moved from Wmsbg,VA to Wooster,OH to go to school for two years to study under Dr. Jim Tew. One of the first things we did as a new class of beekeeping students was to unload a trailer of the schools beehives by hand. More hives than I had ever seen in one place. Around 100 I think. I can't tell you how many times I got stung or how many times my fellow students got stung. No one dropped out after our trial by fire.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

> when it is about to rain or is raining lightly, then one will be able to work bees at almost any time of day.


I have a portable tent and I have worked them in a pouring rain to meet a deadline. Not fun but it works.


----------



## Edaw (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes I am a new beek. 
That was the answer I was looking for. Thanks. 

Of course telling me that 'if I wore a blue hat the bees would not sting' would have been a nice answer to.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay, do so. 

No, don't, that won't work. Go find a commercial beekeeper who will let you hang out w/ them for a day and you may get all the experience you need to work bees at 7AM. Or work them when u get home in the afternoon.

Enjoy.


----------



## Michael1964 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to work mine when I can.. but I do try to not open them up too early or too late in the day. At times when it is overcast I have had to check for queens etc... just as my work sch lets me.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I prefer to work when the sun is at the right angle relative to the hives and at a good angle relative to where I tend to stand when I work them. I try not to caste shadows in front of the hive. I also like to be able to turn slightly to my left when examining frames in sunlight.

So, I would take sunlight into consideration when working, and when setting up, a hive.


----------



## DAGC (Jun 26, 2021)

Edaw said:


> I got into my hives around 7:30 yesterday morning and boy were they mad. I was wondering if it was just my hives or wether morning is not a good time to check them? My smoke only seemed to affect them for 1-2 minutes and got stung on my hands 6 times that I can count. More I can't see. :lookout:


That's why I wear gloves


----------



## DAGC (Jun 26, 2021)

I guess in 2013 maybe folks could not just Google the answer.... I bought books.
It all depends.
If one doesn't like stings, Wear protective gear.
If one wants easiest bees to deal with, get bees/queens from source known for calm bees. My meanest hive makes the most honey sooo...
The books, I've read, say best time to bother colonies is 10-2.(or 3pm) on bright clear sunny calm days. That way foragers are out so fewer bees AND foragers are the older more protective (aggressive) of the bees. Where I live, dearth triggers the protective aggressive behavior. July is a no go zone in my Apiary.
If one does not care, then do it any time. I prefer call but sometimes have to do what I have to do when I have to do it.
Ask 10 Beekeepers, get 12 answers.
The bees don't read the same books.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

when to open Russian hives on Friday


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

It gets fun out here in Ventura County where the marine inversion layer (cold fog) fights with the 100 degree Ojai weather, sometimes back and forth 3 times in the same morning. I've seen a 60 degree difference between my house on the mountain and the beach 20 miles away. I've always tried to anticipate the best route when working multiple drops of bees.

That said, best time of day is when it's room temperature, ie 70 degrees F or 21 degrees C. But the weather may have other ideas.

They DO get pi$$y if you keep the hive open more than 4 minutes (heat loss) and they are always more apprehensive when you get down to the brood. 

If only feeding, the hive top feeder is far superior, especially the Fat Bee Man version of the Miller Hive Top Feeder with the walk-down ramp that prevents dead bees in the feeder. You don't really open the hive - just the feeder.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When it's going to be 100 F today, sunrise is the best time...


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> today, sunrise


It was also Friday.
Bob Dylan: "7 am" "Friday" "Everybody's Russian"


----------

